# Bevor Ihr postet!



## CBAB (2 Mai 2007)

Beachtet unsere *Hoster-Blacklist* die gilt auch für Vorschaubilder

Bitte jedes Vid mit Vorschau-PIC und angaben über die Länge, Größe, Qualität

Oder erstellt die Vorschau-pics wie hier *http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials-und-anleitungen/15701-tutorial-videovorschau-erstellen-mit-imagegraberii.html* beschrieben und alle erforderlichen angaben sind enthalten


*Folgende Videos sind hier nicht erlaubt:* 

offizielle Musikvideos
offizielle Videos von FHM, LIKE, Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Stuff, Perfect 10
komplette Aufzeichnungen (Film/Serie/Sendungen) - *sondern nur Ausschnitte mit höchstens 10 Min länge* (Clips)
Videos mit pornografischen, anstößigen oder rechtswidrigen Inhalten
Werbevideo von einem Hotel, in welchem Sandra Ahrabian Nackt zu sehen ist.


-----​

*The following Videos are not allowed:*

Official musicvideos
No complete records (Movies/Series/Shows) - *Only excerpts not longer as 10 min* (Clips)
Videos with pornographic, illegal or offensive content.
Promotional of a hotel where Sandra Ahrabian be seen naked


----------

